# Just entered what I hope to be



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley's last Junior hunt test. It's a double header and he only needs one pass to get his title. Wish us luck! 

I have until Monday at 11:59 PM CST to decide if I want to enter Breeze. She really isn't ready, she has all the parts, but still needs some miles on her to get her where I think she needs to be. I'll play with her this weekend and see what she shows me.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Dog to the line! Good LucK.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

guns up! good luck!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks GoldenSail, HollyK and Hotel4Dogs, I'll make sure to let you all know how we do!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

So what did you decide? Is your Breeze getting to play too?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sterregold said:


> So what did you decide? Is your Breeze getting to play too?


No, she is going to have to stay home with Dad and Twister. I did some calculating and she is due to come into heat right around that time. We'll just catch the next one. Maybe by then she won't look like a coyote (she has no under coat since having the litter).


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhh
Can we get some positive vibes going here please???
What is this hopefully stuff.
Dooley is gonna hit that line and smoke the test!! Walk up there like you own the joint!!
Please remember to breathe.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Walk up there and ask the judge where you pick up the ribbon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and remember to take the whistle out of your mouth before you take a deep breath....
I love that, ask the judge where to pick up the ribbons, LOLOLOLOL


----------

